# Griff is Dead



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.






sent from iPad while driving to Griffs house


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

lol...you aint shit


----------



## s2h (Mar 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you gonna submerge him in that dark hairy cave know as your asshole??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

this is between me and the fuckwit they call griff, time is ticking


----------



## s2h (Mar 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> this is between me and the fuckwit they call griff, time is ticking



i would be terrified if i knew i was being sent into your lost cavern...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

azza...explain why anyone on this planet should be afraid of you....you are weaker than my woman


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

KOS please explain after the 12 step ownage program you did, you wanting to repeat the program. As for your wife, she must need glass?s or feels sorry for you fat lame donkey ass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

so...nothing huh...god you are fuking pathetic


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from an ipad?  How fucking gay.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

eat a dick you fat useless fuck, then repeat, fattie


----------



## s2h (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so...nothing huh...god you are fuking pathetic



he's busy trying to change his sig..again..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> eat a dick you fat useless fuck, then repeat, fattie



lol...now calling someone in much beter shape than you fat...good job, captain failure


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2013)

> i said the throat fucking thing as the worst insult i could muster up, when its like twenty against one here, i dont fight fair, maybe you should man up and realise not everything written is truth you dumb shit. I have your IP, just saying



lmao just got online to get his killer message


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 a few things fuckstick

You couldnt afford an Ipad nor the monthly fees for the sim card, u cant afford a gym membership, supps, gears or even the postage for free samples

You couldnt afford gas to go anywhere except centrelink in your broken ass, cheap shit junkers u call a car, you could park ur car where the boongs live, with the keys in the ignition and the motor running and they wouldnt steal that hunk of shit

The fact that ur pretending to somehow have "better" skills that Sil now is really funny lmao so uve been letting him ass fuck u for 6 months online cause ur just waiting to make ur move?

Lastly, nice to see what time of the day u actually wake up, usually between 10am-12pm, nice to know us taxpayers are footing a bill for a fag who wont even get out of bed


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2013)

side note, bring that one tooth scrubber u married and a pair of pliers, she might give decent head if i can get that last tooth pulled out!


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2013)

charley said:


> azza1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

you are one easy son bitch to wind up, my iPad, i won it, cost me nothing. I bet your uni dare involved a goat, a jar of honey and a pole


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you are one easy son bitch to wind up, my iPad, i won it, cost me nothing. I bet your uni dare involved a goat, a jar of honey and a pole



so this is your way of saying u just tried to lie ur ass off one more time, got called out to back up the mouth, came up short as alway, now it was just a joke?

the word loser doesnt even begin........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

hahahahaha...couldn't even pay for his I pad


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

why would you pay when you win it, fuck your retarded, griff you poor hapless bastard, anytime anywhere, i bet you 1000 bucks you would not show, i bet you 2000 bucks you would not show alone.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> why would you pay when you win it, fuck your retarded, griff you poor hapless bastard, anytime anywhere, i bet you 1000 bucks you would not show, i bet you 2000 bucks you would not show alone.



hahhaahahaa....betting money you don't have


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Griffith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the azza lies just keep on rolling.....since when the fuck is being on welfare a business??


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> why would you pay when you win it, fuck your retarded, griff you poor hapless bastard, anytime anywhere, i bet you 1000 bucks you would not show, i bet you 2000 bucks you would not show alone.



azza challenges, no reason to believe you would keep ur word....cepting u dont have 2000 cents u broke inbred poor white trash mother fucker


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2013)

^^LMAO they told Azza he is a Pilot at the YMCA, he takes cawk in the shower and piles it up his ass, they pass him around and call that travelling


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


> the azza lies just keep on rolling.....since when the fuck is being on welfare a business??



you think on welfare, i aint telling you cunts the truth about what i do, you can get fucked, you deserve to be lied to.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These kinds of threats or _jokes _are senseless. And humorless.


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2013)

Curt James said:


> These kinds of threats or _jokes _are senseless. And humorless.



i welcome death, im married!!!!!!

azza can be a dickhead all he likes, but threatening to kill people is serious indictable offence regardless if hes serious of joking and me being a law abiding citizen.........muwahahahahaahahahahahahahaha cracked myself up with the law abiding part.....

relax ur sphincter azza, ur life is all the revenge any of ur enemies would ever need lmao


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i welcome death, im married!!!!!!
> 
> azza can be a dickhead all he likes, but threatening to kill people is serious indictable offence regardless if hes serious of joking and me being a law abiding citizen.........muwahahahahaahahahahahahahaha cracked myself up with the law abiding part.....
> 
> relax ur sphincter azza, ur life is all the revenge any of ur enemies would ever need lmao



i can only imaging the ugly sputnik you would be married to, no wonder your on here all the time, your the kind of guy if i came knocking you?d fuckin run and call the cops.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

i have your IP addy from when you visited Heavyiron labs, i was a mod remember, i checked all the ip addys and yours was the only aussie one, so?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

Whats it matter? He would beat the fuck out of you like anyone else


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

your a fucking ass clown KOS, and none of cunts can take a joke, get fucked the lot of ya


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep wasting ur life bitch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

Got my wife in ur avi....post up urs.....can only imagine the ugly cunt thats hanging with u


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

you have Booby lol, the guy you look up to and want to naked wrestle with.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

lol at your pathetic existence...and the hideous bitch you had you future victims with


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have your IP addy from when you visited Heavyiron labs, i was a mod remember, i checked all the ip addys and yours was the only aussie one, so?.



i called ur wife a one toothed crack whore and dared you to come visit me

so where are you???


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

cant beat KOS so u putting his wifes pic into u avi to try fight her?

just the weak cunt we all know u are, and funny how u said if u came knocking ud call the cops, thats what a few people said about you lmao


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i called ur wife a one toothed crack whore and dared you to come visit me
> 
> so where are you???



remember your the one with the indictable offence excuse, dont act or terry tuff cunt


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> remember your the one with the indictable offence excuse, dont act or terry tuff cunt



type of guy you are is the one that accepts a mutual fight, then gets the person charged with assault when he loses, my missus can beat you all the way out of the trailer park with her one good tooth


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> type of guy you are is the one that accepts a mutual fight, then gets the person charged with assault when he loses, my missus can beat you all the way out of the trailer park with her one good tooth



ur missus beats off everyone at the trailor park anyway

come faggot, dont make pussy excuses, just drop by....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

what trailer number are you?


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> what trailer number are you?



dont confuse me with ur sister/wife/step-mom


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

I would love to see azza in a fight...I have strained my brain trying to think how he could possibly get any offense in


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would love to see azza in a fight...I have strained my brain trying to think how he could possibly get any offense in



google sister slap fights, the loser will be how azza fights

or look at his wrists, and shoulders, no upper body stength, thin delicate wrists, but the mouth of ali
id love to put my boot into his throat


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

How about u guys actually do this or shut up about it damn. This is going to be 10 pages of shit talking where nothing is going to happen besides a waste of space in ag


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

that's what ag is for....you whining about what is posted in a forum with no rules is the wasted space


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

Lmao ok bro but I'm definitely not the only one that thinks this petty shit gets old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

I do to....azza is the one that never stops...like I beat the shit out of booby for a few days...but whats left to talk about? he isn't going to back up his words...hes gotta live with that,not me....azza is the repeat button stuck...the me him and sil thing has literally lasted years


----------



## longworthb (Apr 1, 2013)

Years? Lol wowwww that just puts a new level of pathetic on it on his end


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

ive tried and tried to get him to shut the fuck up....even when he says he will he does things like put my wifes pic in his avi


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

you dont get it, YOU CANT WIN AGAINST ME, i dont back down, i dont give up, now fuckoff and stop whining or leave AG cause you cant handle the heat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

leave...you mean like you do whenever you get your ass reamed


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you dont get it, YOU CANT WIN AGAINST ME, i dont back down, i dont give up, now fuckoff and stop whining or leave AG cause you cant handle the heat.



i think what u mean azza is u have no fucken shame, no pride and no honor! with all the shining examples ur son and 3 daughters got from u i wonder how they will turn out on life.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

No shit


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i think what u mean azza is u have no fucken shame, no pride and no honor! with all the shining examples ur son and 3 daughters got from u i wonder how they will turn out on life.....



dont need honour to be in AG, you of all people should know that. My kids are fine, very happy and my wife is lovely. I only come here to vent and have turkeys like you running round tossing your salads.


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> dont need honour to be in AG, you of all people should know that. My kids are fine, very happy and my wife is lovely. I only come here to vent and have turkeys like you running round tossing your salads.



still the liar cunt u always were

you came to beg and ask for free shit but that damn postage was way too much for you

now ur trying to reinvent urself like all compulsive liars do, and as with life u will fail again


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nothing to reinvent here, i mean what more can i possibly want than you and KOS running after me like crazed lunatics, because you think the internet is full of honour and pride. I made the offer of postage as most US companies wont send to Aus and i wanted to try the products, review them honestly and give them some PR if i think the product is good. Ohh hang on, you cant read


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Nothing to reinvent here, i mean what more can i possibly want than you and KOS running after me like crazed lunatics, because you think the internet is full of honour and pride. *I made the offer of postage as most US companies wont send to Aus* and i wanted to try the products, review them honestly and give them some PR if i think the product is good. Ohh hang on, you cant read



once again ill correct you, you told them you couldnt afford postage as the exchange rate was terrible at the moment! dont lie fag boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

ive seen him say he couldnty afford postage


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your funny



ill wait while u google a comeback!

need help with one? say google smoogle or liar liar pants on fire!


OWNED MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

your funny


----------



## XYZ (Apr 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Your dead fucker, apologise on the open forums to live, do it within 12 hours or meet your maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








LMAO at you Azza.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Griffith*
Hi, you have received -333327 reputation points from Griffith.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
angelas an ugly bitch on fb, do you mind if i link it? or send Sil a link?

Regards,
Griffith

Note: This is an automated message.





here is some FB rubbish from Griff, he claims my wife has over 50 pics of me and her together on her page, and he wonders why he gets shit on at every turn


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2013)

dude, you married her, you could make 3 throw rugs from the hair on her back, if ur mad divorce her, dont blame me!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

your funny


----------

